# Vinny Rhom



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey I picked this guy up about 2 weeks ago. Is this a vinny rhom or just a regualr peru rhom. Here are some pics


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Defenitely rhom, your guess is a s good as anyone elses if it was from venezuala, looks like it could be, just call it a vinny rhom if you want...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not much more to add.


----------

